# Davis Vue



## ACalado (10 Jul 2013 às 19:53)

Boas tardes,

A alguns dias a minha Davis começou a marcar precipitação sem mais nem menos, tipo começa a marcar precipitação a momentos diferentes do dia ontem chegou mesmo aos 33mm 

Ontem desmontei-a, restirei o pluviômetro, limpei, não havia nada lá dentro voltei a montar e aguentou-se até meio da tarde de hoje mas já começou novamente a marcar...

Alguém já teve situação semelhante? Como funciona a garantia da Davis eles reparam?

Abraços


----------



## Sanxito (11 Jul 2013 às 00:55)

Boas. A minha tem um ano e meio, e sinceramente nunca tive qualquer tipo de problema, nem nunca pensei em nenhuma questão em relação à garantia. Tenta expor o problema por email à empresa que te vendeu a estação, certamente darão uma resposta e encontrarão uma solução com brevidade. 
Abraço.


----------

